# all of my other pet!



## boxraddict (Feb 4, 2020)

Besides my 2 dogs and 2 tortoises I have a nice little collection of reptiles.

My first reptile, a female leopard gecko named Glimmer


My female crested geckos, Chakra and Ember


My male crested gecko Olive, and a juvenile crested soon to be sold



My male blue tongue skink Rocky



my male and female leatherback bearded dragons, Charlotte and Orwell



My unsexed veiled chameleon, Karma



My male savannah monitor, Homer.




and that is my giant pixie frog, Tiki.


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 5, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## wellington (Feb 5, 2020)

Nice collection


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 5, 2020)

Nice
I also keep Veiled Chameleons.
3 of them. All males.
The males have a spur on the back feet from birth. It's easy to sex them.
If it's a female, its important to have a "brood box"for her to lay her eggs in.
Females will lay infertile eggs.
Maybe go check out the CHAMELEONFORUMS.COM


----------

